# Just activated Sirius in a new 2010 car...I'm having problems



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

I just activated the Sirius in my 2010 335d last Tuesday. I've been having problems since day one. Some times I turn on the car and it works fine, but some times I turn on the car and I can only hear the station that I was listening to when I last turned off the car. I can't adjust the volume or change the station and the display says "Acquiring". Again, I can hear the channel I was last listening to, so it's getting a signal, but I can't change the channel or the volume. Then, the next day I'll get in the car and it will work perfectly. 

I don't know if I should call Sirius or the dealership.

Anyone else had a similar experience.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I believe it is a hardware problem so I would call BMW. Before you do, try resending an activation signal to your Sirius receiver. Log into your Sirius account on the Sirius.com website and there should be a section for you to do this. You will need your Sirius receiver's ESN.

Hoe this helps & good luck....JL


----------



## azman87 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a 2010 135i with the same problem dealer was no help told me its been a problem with 1 and 3 series since 2008? You can get it to work if you leave the key off and driver open for a min. But you have to do it almost every time you want to use it!!!! Sirius said the driver door open was the hard reset.


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

azman87 said:


> I have a 2010 135i with the same problem dealer was no help told me its been a problem with 1 and 3 series since 2008?


And you were satisfied with that?! You paid extra to have Sirius!

EDIT: FYI, I took the car to the dealer this morning, I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## DanR (May 27, 2008)

*Ditto for 2010 328i in Phx, AZ*

Just another data point...

My wife just picked up a 2010 328i w/ factory Sirius in Phoenix, AZ... similar issues are being encountered.

The radio intermittently goes back into an acquiring mode.

My other non-BMW vehicle can pick up signal, parked side by side in the driveway...


----------



## WestTexas335 (Sep 19, 2009)

I am having the same issues with my radio in a 2010 335. In fact, I was on my way to the dealer today but everything everything started working fine, so rather than looking like and idiot I went back home. If, I mean when, it happens again, I will head back to the dealer. I hope y'all with the same problem will keep the rest of us posted.


----------



## jgrady (Dec 10, 2009)

Just activated Sirius New Year's Day and have the_ identical_ problem of dMabuse. We were really excited to get our car. I hope this is not an omen of future problems.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

I just activated today and am having the exact same issues.


----------



## DanR (May 27, 2008)

*Update and Observations*

From my wife's visit to the Dealer today (1/4): "This appears to be an issue across all the 2010's ... no fix yet."

Couple of additional observations:
1. On the occasion a satellite station is being received, it will play. However, if you attempt to change to another station (manual or preset) it will then go back to the "acquiring" status.

2. If the above is occurring (playing while acquiring), the volume of the station being played cannot be changed - either from the radio or steering wheel volume control.

Any other observations?


----------



## WestTexas335 (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't determine any pattern as to when this happens, but lately it seems to be more often than not. My dealer will look at it Thursday. I would like to hear what dMabuse's dealer told him.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine worked yesterday for about 15 minutes as I left work on my way to the grocery store. After leaving the store it has been acquiring ever since.


----------



## WestTexas335 (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is a post from Kerosene Hat at E90post.com. I have not had a chance to try it yet.

Re: 2010 Sirius Radio Perpetual "Acquiring" Status Problem


So, I recently took delivery of my '10 E92 with Sirius and, like many other recent owners of this model year with this option, am experiencing issues with the Sirius satellite radio. Namely, being stuck perpetually in "acquiring" status, among other things. 

Well, this issue really p!ssed me off b/c I had significant quality problems with my last vehicle and it is tough to swallow to have such an issue on a brand new vehicle. 

Putting my rage aside, I did some testing and found that the following process will allow you to use Sirius. NOTE -- this is NOT a BMW fix, really just a "band-aid" until the crew in Munich get around to actually deploying the software code that SHOULD have come with this vehicle in the first place. You know, the code that doesn't get Sirius jacked up and that doesn't send the passenger seat belt butler forward when no passenger is present in the seat? Yeah, that code. The one that SHOULD HAVE BEEN TESTED IN THE FIRST FREAKING PLACE.

So, if you want to be able to use your Sirius option, here is a workaround:

i) Enter vehicle & insert key -- DO NOT START ENGINE
ii) Adjust mirrors, put on seat belt -- kill a few seconds
iii) Watch Sirius status change from "acquiring" to a station name
iv) Start vehicle & drive off with functioning Sirius stations


MODS -- Please note, I put this thread here b/c the AV forum gets very little traffic, comparatively speaking and I've seen several posts about this issue recently. 

It would really be great if BMW's software code didn't get worse with a new model year. The quality issues I've seen with this new vehicle and my last E92 make me seriously wonder if they got the Ford Pinto TQM managers working in Munich on the E9x...


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

Update for you guys: I took the car to the dealer on December 30th. They were not able to get to it and I wanted the car back before the New Year holiday. So they never even looked at the problem. I am scehduled to go back in on January 13th. I'll keep you posted.

Edit to add: Thanks for the info West Texas. I think I'll wait untill there's a known fix before I bother going back to dealer.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

I had no issue today going to lunch, or returning from lunch. Sat Radio worked both ways.


----------



## WestTexas335 (Sep 19, 2009)

I tried the above work-around from Kerosene Hat last night after work and it did not work in the multi level parking garage, but this morning in my little brick garage with a wood and tarpaper roof and the door open it worked like a charm! I am taking my car to the dealer tomorrow. I will let y'all know what they tell me.


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, I can confirm that the method you described worked for me too. If I take a moment between inserting the key and starting the car then the Sirius works fine. It's a workaround I can live with until they sort this bug out. Pretty embarrassing for BMW, and it grinds my gears because I paid EXTRA for this feature!


----------



## WestTexas335 (Sep 19, 2009)

The latest from BMW is that there is still no fix for the Sirius "acquiring problem. I had an appointment with my SA this morning about the satellite radio. He received a bulletin from BMW this morning that there was still no fix. He told me he just purchased a 135 and is having the same problem. I told him about the above work-around. Anyway, he started a list of customers to notify when he gets work of the fix. I think, since he has the same problem, he will be on top of this one.


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

I got an email reply from my SA today:


> Sat down with my shop foreman we looked at the issue found a bulletin that addresses the concern just has you described it, turns out to be a software issue that BMW is working on resolving. No update currently available. Keep checking with us possibly something new by next month.


I'll be honest. Once this is sorted out, I am going to request an extension of my 12 month free Sirius service. What good is 12 months if I wasn't able to listen to it for 2 or more of those months?


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

I thought I'd bump this thread.

I have been having a little better luck with reception if I make sure I turn the radio off just prior to turning the car off. Then, on start up, the last thing I do is turn the radio on. 

Anyone else having success with better Sirius reception?


----------



## WestTexas335 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have been using the above posted work-around without any problems. I put the key in, the dash lights up, turn on the radio and it takes maybe 15-20 seconds for the station to come in. I start the car and the radio works fine. Reception has always been fine.


----------

